# Trail Cam's ....?



## el Snappo (Mar 4, 2017)

Anyone here got one? " ForeverHams ", of weasel framing fame, doesn't seem to need one! But, I'm lazy. I like stuff to work while I 'relax' 

Got myself a Bushnell, last year, I think? I'll dig out the exact model, if anyone's in the least bit interested. I imagine they've advanced exponentially, since this one? But, it's still a cracker!

Got all sorts on it. Fantastic fun. Anyone ....?


----------

